
Riviera VC: 2013 Engineering Candidate Salaries - mmastrac
http://rivierapartners.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Riviera-Partners-2013-Engineering-Salaries-Review.pdf
======
mmastrac
This doesn't take into account equity comp, but the numbers are interesting to
see.

